# Hoyt Ultratec let-off



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Can the let-off be adjusted on a Hoyt ultratec with out a press. If so how do you adjust it. If adjusted will this affect my arrow flight?


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

The let-off is set by the module on the side of the cam. You have to replace it with either 65% or 75% module. I believe you need a press to remove and replace this part. Your arrows may fly faster or slower depending which way you switch the let-off.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Youcan adjust draw length without a press, but not let off with the standard Cam & 1/2. Spiral cams use a draw stop peg to adjust letoff and DL, but the cables need to be tweaked to get it back in time.

The control cable anchors on a small silver peg on the lower cam, and the last thing you want to do is back the mounting screw out under stress.

One thing I've never tried though is backing the limb bolts all the way out. Never had the nerve for that as there seems to be quite a bit of limb preload with the bolts nearly out all the way.

Bottom line, you need a press. The portable presses are OK, if you need to make an adjustment once in a while, or for emergency repairs on a hunt. BUt a stand or bench mounted unit is a necessity for the guy that likes to tinker, or keep the bow in really good shape.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

